# Texas Helistop Fishing



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
*
*Sponsored by:* *Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Elevated tides and unseasonably warm has just made for awesome fishing as we approach January. Pre front action over mud and grass pockets once again bent the rods hard for guests as Capt. Donnie Heath lit them up using bait lit up the Redfish to 26". I sent out a newsletter the other day telling clients to throw the "seasonal playbook" out the window and that's a great idea. The big cold front has moved a little bit of water out of the bays but we're waiting to "get all excited" when we see it stay low for longer.
Then we'll know it's a low water playbook time.

*Video Release*

"Like fresh cut grass", we just released a new fast paced action packed look at fishing/video. Check it out.






*Duck Scene*

Capt. James Cunningham texted me first thing yesterday from the blinds to let me know that tidal surge and flooding had overtaken many of our "highest water" blinds with water up nearly to the benches. Pretty soon, we're going to have to build blinds with ladders if something doesn't change so look out "Duck Dynasty Boyz" we may have to copy cat your "sky Cabanas"...LOL

We've got just a bunch of duck hunting with fishing and Sandhill Crane hunting coming up and we're very blessed heading into the New Year. We hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable Christmas break, Happy New Year!

*Texas Helistop Fishing - FATO/TLOF*

With the exception of some minor detail work, we've pretty much moved the world around several times over it feels like . Our plans to dedicate a suitable portion of the grounds to a structured Helistop with Hover Taxi and Parking for up to three mid-sized Helicopters is complete. This will be a VFR footprint for now with IFR on the horizon. We are building momentum heading into the New Year with construction of the new Quarters facility now that all contouring is near completion. Shortly after duck season is over, we'll begin the Dining/Conference & Entertainment facility which will accommodate 40 guests. Stay tuned for more exciting news on the construction front by joining our newsletter HERE.

*FEBRUARY SPECIAL 2016
*
We've got our February 2015 Blowout Special going on right now featuring 30% off lodge package trips in February. Catch the details at http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/About-Us/Pricing

*Check dates and inquire at **http://www.seadriftbayfishing.com/Calendar*

Like us on *Facebook* or check our *photos on **Flickr* and we promise to "love you back"!

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge*

*From The Family of Castaway Lodge, to yours....*

*Happy Holidays!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*
*Google+: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice Shoot w/Warm & Fuzzies*

Bud and son Gabe putting the hammer down and sharing some thoughts:

"I was not sure what to expect as this was our first coastal duck hunt. From the moment we stepped on the property, it felt like home. The lodge was warm and welcoming, and the food was first class. The airboat ride was an experience, and James and his deck hand were top notch. There were plenty of ducks and the dog did her job. When we got back to the lodge everything was done and before you know it, we were on our way. Thanks for one great experience. Looking into doing the preseason blow-out".

Bud Parker

P.S. Does Wendy share her recipe for the duck kabobs? They were outstanding!


----------

